# 280Z Rear tires



## Xhefri (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey,

Just starting to put together my 78 2+2 Z car with a new build HP 350, bored .40 over; Shift kit in a Turbo 350 Tyranny. Car moves right a long. I am painting this Corvette Torch Red! I have 14 inch Datsun rims and I would like to fill in the rear a bit. I was thinking 8" wide rims with 15 height. Any suggestions as to type of rim and tire size that will fit? Has the stock suspension. 

Also the guy who put the drive train in somehow connected the stock speedometer to the 250 tyranny. The speedometer runs fast. When I am doing like 65mph the speedo says like 75. IS there anyway this can be fixed?

Sorry I can't post picts as I am a newbie, even though I have been registered on the forum for a long time! I have some nice ones of the car as is in the shop right now!


----------

